# موضوع عاجل جدا لكل أعضاء قسم الهندسة الكيميائية الموسوعة الهندسية ...



## مهندس المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اشارة لموضوع الأخت زرقة السماء بخصوص الموسوعة الهندسية
وبعد التوفيق من الله سوف يتم فتح موسوعة هندسية لقسمنا قسم الهندسة الكيميائية شاملة لكل المواضيع ولكي نبدأ بالعمل فلابد لنا من تجهيز وتبويب وفهرسة هذا القسم
( أتمنى من جميع المهتمين المشاركة فباب المشاركة سيبقى مفتوحاً في قسمنا إن شاء الله )
وقد وضعت لجنة لتنظيم هذه الموسوعة تتضمن الأعضاء المدرجة أسماءهم أدناه :-

مالك محسن مختار
ياسر هاشم حسن احمد
المهندسه ليى
aahmh86
ahmed48

وطبعا هناك مكان لكل عضو يجد في نفسه الكفاءة والمسؤولية لكي يشغل مكانا في اللجنة لكي نعمل سويا في وضع موسوعة شاملة لكل المواضيع ومصنفة حسب الأختصاص وهناك موضوع فيه أقتراح لشكل الموسوعة من تصنيف لأنواع الأختصاصات وكل من يجد لديه أقتراح أو أضافة أو تعديل فيها فلا يبخل علينا برأيه الكريم ووبأنتظاركم وبالتوفيق للجميع ....

!!!!! رابط الموضوع !!!!!
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=154133​


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (26 سبتمبر 2009)

فكرة كويسة برضه
الى الأمام


----------



## طارق العسال (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
اخى مهندس المحبه ان كلمات الشكر تقف امام مجهوداتكم عاجزه ولكم منى كل الامانى بالتوفيق ولكم كنت اتمنى ان اشارك فى الملتقى بفاعليه اكثر ولكنى وللاسف الشديد ليست لى الخبره الكافيه التى تؤهلنى للمشاركه فى التنظيم للملتقى 
ولكن اننى اشارك معكم بقلبى الذى يسال الله فى كل وقت ان يوفقنا الى ما يحب ويرضى
 (خير الناس انفعهم للناس)
 واننى ادعو كل الاعضاءلمن كان له خبره فى االتعامل مع الحاسب فى التنظيم وغيره من امور الملتقى الا يبخل بوقته اوبجهده
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## زرقة السماء (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا ايها المهندسون 

لا زلنا ننتظر ابداعاتكم ف قسم الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## nawel23 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## enas2 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## miss_oxygen (22 أكتوبر 2009)

نرجو أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## abdelwahed (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم يا أعضاء ملتقى مهندسين العرب في مشاركتكم الرائعه 
والسلام عليكم والرحمة الله وبركاته
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز مهندس المحبة 

اتمني المشاركة معاكم في هذا العمل الممتاز 

ولدي اقتراح ان تكون الموسوعة مقسمة حسب التخصص 

علي سبيل المثال قسم يخص المراجع العلمية الاكاديمية وهذا للطلبة والباحثين والمعيدين وغيرهم في مجال التعليم والدراسة الاكاديمية 

واقسام اخري تخص الصناعيين مثلا قسم لمراجع وكتب صناعة الحديد واخري للمنظفات واخري لمجال المياه واخري البوليمرات والبلاستيك وهكذا


----------



## magdyharby (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز صاحب الفكرة 
بارك الله فيك وانا اقترح اضافة جزء جديد للموسوعة او ان يكون منفصلا خاص بتحديد مواطن الخلل للمعدات الهندسية المختلفة او مايطلق عليه (process equipment troubleshooting ) منخلال ذكر المشاكل الشهيرة بكل معدة وطرق اصلاحها حيث اننى اعمل بهذا المجال لاكثر من عشر سنوات ويمكن تحديد معدة ما كل اسبوع ويساهم الاعضاء كلا بخبرته بالمشاكل اللتى صادفها لهذة المعدة وطرق الحل لتعم الفائدة وبعد فترة باذن الله يكون هناك مرجع قوى بهذا المجال يتيح التعلم من الخبرة العملية للجميع ووفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## على هارون (16 يناير 2010)

فكرة ممتازة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (16 يناير 2010)

هذه فكرة جيدة واتمني لكم التقدم وألازدهار


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (16 يناير 2010)

أتمني ان تقسم كالاتي قسم ألبترول و البتروكيماويات قسم مواد البناء وألحراريات قسم ألتصنيع الغذائي قسم ألكيماويات قسم التاكل قسم يختص بالبئة و التلوث ألناتج من الصناعات ألكيميائية


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (16 يناير 2010)

وان شاء الله سوف أكتب ألتفاصيل والتسلسل لصناعات المختلفة وبعض ألاضافات فيمابعد أوبعد الرد علي هذا الاختراع وشكرا


----------



## elbahnasawy (17 يناير 2010)

أتمنى لكم التوفيق بإذن الله وأن ينتفع بهذا العمل كل المهندسين وخاصة المهندسين الكيميائيين بكل طوائفهم سواء كانوا طلبه أو أكاديميين أو مهندسى مصانع وأرى أن يهتم هذا العمل بتوصيح المجالات التطبيقية للهندسة الكيميائية(الصناعات) والتى تخدم طلاب وخريجى هذا القسم . كما اتمنى ان يضم موسوعة من الأبحاث المفهرسة حسب المجالات او الصناعات والتى تخدم المهندسين فى المصانع. ولكم منى الدعاء ومن لله التوفيق .وأتمنى شرف المشاركة.


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (17 يناير 2010)

متابعة لمابدات ثم نقسم مثلا قسم البترول والبتروكيماويات الي _1_مراجع _2_ مشاريع3_ طريقة عمل ألمصافي ومواذنة مادة وطاقة تكون حقيقية من مصفاة 4_قياس وتحكم في ألعملية ونوع ألاجهزة والحاكمات _5_قياس كفاء المصفي _6_أثرة علي ألبئة _7_تصميم لاجهزة ألموجودة داخل المنشاة وهذا ألتسلسل يجب أن يكون في جميع الاقسام وفي كل صناعة بهذة ألطريقة يمكن من معرفة جميع الصناعات ومخططاتها ويمكن ذيادة فيمابعد وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (17 يناير 2010)

أضافة أختراع أطلب منكم عمل قسم محاضرات حيث يطرح موضوع معين ويكتب كل المهندسين فية ويمكن في المستقبل تطوير هذا القسم وارجو ان تكون ألفكرة نالت أعجابكم وشكرا


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (17 يناير 2010)

أضافة قسم ألبرامج


----------



## عطية سعدو (23 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز يسعدنا ان نشارك معكم في تأمين موسعة ذات أهمية بالغة ولكي يحدث ذالك لابد من عملية تنسيق عالية المستوى وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي وودي ..


----------



## safa aldin (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## سوسو عبدالله (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة حلوة اثمن من كل قلبى بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## hazam mohamed (29 يناير 2010)

better than else


----------



## chimiste ALG (10 فبراير 2010)

اخي مهندس المحبة مهما شكرناكم لا نعطيكم حقكم .بوووووووووووركتم.


----------



## hs_chimie (13 فبراير 2010)

fort bezzzzzzzzzaf
w enchalah rabi eykon m3ana


----------



## engineer doda3 (23 فبراير 2010)

nice idea......and i do support suggestion of "equipments trouble shooting"...i find it interesting


----------



## وسام محمد أحمد (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الجهود


----------



## الظافر محمود (4 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالي 

الله معكم


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

اسأ الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## mohammed RIRI (15 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخوة الكرام 
جزاكم الله 1000 خير 
وبارك الله لكم في أوقاتكم


----------



## yaseenrar (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم نحن كمهندسي الجدد نحتاج البكم كثيرا وخاصة في المخال العملي


----------



## مواهبي (27 يونيو 2010)

اخوتي في القسم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لدي مقترح بخصوص الموسوعة وهي ان يكون بها قسم يضم قائمة تحوي اههم الابحاث العلمية في مجال الهندسة الكيميائية والتي تمثل الأبحاث التي قدمها طلبة الماجستير والدكتوراة. 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق والسداد.


----------



## وردة الجوري3 (13 يوليو 2010)

هذا ابداع لامحدود -شكرا


----------



## أمل مشرق (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله جهودكم و أوقاتكم و نفع بكم خلقه


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بيكم بصراحة موضوع حلو وكذلك مفيد . خاصة اذا تم تصنيف وتبويب المواضيع بحيث يكون البحث عن المواضييع سهلة وغير متشتتة . 
شكرا جزيلا مرة ثانية


----------

